

Ask HN: Should usernames have a minimum length? - sage

Some sites don't allow users to select usernames less than 5 or 6 characters in length.  Is there a good reason for this?
======
madhouse
The minimum length should be 1. Usernames with less characters pose
implementation problems.

------
b0o
The only reason I know of is to make usernames as distinct as possible instead
of user 'A' through 'Z' and then 'AB' through ZZ'. but yeah, 2 chars should be
good enough. I dislike when i have to choose names like b0oooo or b0oooooooo
just b/c i can't have b0o.

------
Skywing
I would at least make it a minimum of 2 or 3 characters. Perhaps only to
promote recognizable or comprehensible user names.

~~~
phamilton
2 or 3 char names are great in my opinion. Think about how recognizable pg is
around here.

